# Actively trying for twins



## Avalanche

Has anyone here actively tried for twins with success? If so what methods did you use?

Twins run in my family on my maternal side and when DH and I TTC next year I am _desperate_ for twins. I know a lot of it is superstition but provided it doesn't negatively affect my help I'm willing to try anything! :haha:


----------



## RainbowGift

Good luck! :flower: Mine were a total shock, I don't know of any natural methods to up your chances.... but I hear that the older you get the more apt you are to release two eggs in one cycle.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Can't give any advice as mine were a total surprise as there aren't any in the family but I wish you luck! x


----------



## addie25

You can try clomid or IVF. I personally would not do IVF to have twins it is expensive and hard (I did it but because I had to do genetic testing) Clomid is just a few pills and you over ovulate. It is not 100% you will have twins but it up's your chance. I do not know if a doctor would give it to you unless you had fertility problems tho? Good luck!!


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I don't know hon.. mine are identicals which are just a blessing from nature. I do know family history and age play a role in fraternals and certainly Clomid or IVF would increase your odds. One thing I do suggest is to eat proper and start folic acid and viatmins (Womens One A Day are amazing) before getting preggo. A lot can go wrong with twins (especially in the first trimester) and so much has to do with your nutrition and health prior to getting pregnant.


----------



## Rairai

Hi,I'm also hoping for twins, Ive researched it for over a year now... basically.. a few things can increase your chances... being over 25 (im 31), having a bmi of over 30 (yes :o/ ) taking folic acid at least 3 months before you ttc, (check) and a herb called chasteberry, or vitex (check) is very good apparently! Wild yam is considered to be linked to hyper ovulation (i have the supplement). I have also heard that if you fall pg after coming off the pill your overies are more likely to spit out a double egg! So that is my plan... I am going to take my last pill on 30th June... and start all the above supplements from 1st Feb. Would be just as happy to have one baby! but two is extra special!! If you fancy being ttc buddies you can add me on Facebook - Rachel Havis xxx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi well I'm 33 I was 32 when I conceived my twins after 3 months of actively trying for a baby. In all honesty I didn't think I could have kids, I've had large time periods off the pill and never ever have I been caught, even with a year off the pill with the Dad of my twins!

Maybe this is TMI but my friends all told me to put my legs above my head for 15mins after we had done the deed. I thought this was total rubbish but OH agreed he'd heard the same thing so we tried it out and hey presto! 3 months of trying every few days and I was pregnant with twins. BIG SHOCK at the scan as I was bleeding so had an early scan and there they were two lil heartbeats. I totally think it had to do with my age, plus there are twins on my mother's side ages ago. 

All the best and I hope you get your wish xx


----------



## Kopgirl1982

My 2 are the result of clomid, although at the ACU unit they did tell me that they don't see as many twin pregnancies as a result of clomid as most people would think. I think even on clomid it is down to fate as in my first 2 cyles (1 pregnancy) i only produced 1 egg but on my next one I ended up with 2. Although it was only 2 moths after my m/c so I do wonder if that also played a part with my hormones still being all over the place.

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------

